# ArrayList zurücksetzen?



## Guest (28. Jan 2008)

hallo zusammen! 

Wie kann ich eine ArrayList komplett zurücksetzen bzw leeren????




vielen dank im voraus!


----------



## SlaterB (28. Jan 2008)

API aufschlagen
http://java.sun.com/javase/6/docs/api/java/util/ArrayList.html
und alle 20 zur Verfügung stehenden Operationen einmal kurz anschauen?


----------



## Gast (28. Jan 2008)

wie wäre es ganz einfach mit clear()


----------



## Gast (28. Jan 2008)

Ich hab schon das ganze Teil angeschaut, aber scheint nicht wirklich zu funktionieren.

clear klappt irgentwie nicht


----------



## Gast (28. Jan 2008)

was klappt denn daran nicht? du solltest einfach konkreter werden


----------



## Gast (28. Jan 2008)

```
ArrayList zeilenintraege = new ArrayList();
		  int Zeilenanzahl = 0;
		  for(int i = 0; i<10; i++)
		  {
			  Zeilenanzahl = Zeilenanzahl + 1;
			  zeilenintraege.add("test" + i);
		  }
		  
		  System.out.println(zeilenintraege);
		  
		  zeilenintraege.clear();
		  
		  System.out.println(zeilenintraege);
```

Bei mir funktioniert clear() ganz gut.


----------



## Gast (28. Jan 2008)

In einer Klasse erstellte ich eine ArrayList. beim ersten aufruf füllt er  die klasse normal. Beim zweiten Aufruf muss er zuerst die ArrayList leeren und dann neu befüllen. 

Ich probier es nochmal. klingt ein bissel komisch.


----------



## tfa (28. Jan 2008)

Kein Problem zu sehen. Was erwartest Du?


----------



## Gast (28. Jan 2008)

dann poste doch mal Code, vielleicht kann man dir ja dann helfen - an deiner Beschreibung kann ich noch keinen Fehler feststellen


----------



## Gast (28. Jan 2008)

Hier ein Ausschnitt:

```
public class MeineKlasse {

 private ArrayList center = new ArrayList();

 public void reset()
{
   center.clear;   
}

 public void addCenter(AnderesObject ma)
{
 center.add(ma);
}
....
}
```

Aufruf:
MeineKlasse  myk = new MeineKlasse();

myk.addCenter(..);
myk.addCenter(..);

myk.reset();

myk.addCenter(..);//An dieser stelle hat er aber noch die zwei vorherigen Objekte noch drinne. also kreige ich insgesamt 3 objekte.


----------



## Gast (28. Jan 2008)

private ArrayList center = new ArrayList();  ist falsch

sollte hin
private Collection center = new ArrayList();


----------



## Gast (28. Jan 2008)

es sollte dir zuerst einen Fehler bei center.clear anzeigen, weil das ganze eine Funktion ist center.clear()


----------



## Gast (28. Jan 2008)

ja das hab ich bereits geändert. er zeigt mir kein fehler. aber er säubert mir nicht die Collection vom Typ ArrayList.


----------



## Gast (28. Jan 2008)

also ich hab das jetzt mal so ausprobiert:


```
private static ArrayList center = new ArrayList();

	public static void reset()
	{
	   center.clear();   
	}

	public static void addCenter(String ma)
	{
		center.add(ma);
	}
	public static void main(String[] args) {
		addCenter("test1");
		addCenter("test2");
		
		reset();
		
		addCenter("test3");
		
		System.out.println(center);  
   }
```

und das funktioniert


----------



## SlaterB (28. Jan 2008)

ob es funktioniert oder nicht solltest du dazuschreiben 
bei mir gehts


----------



## tfa (28. Jan 2008)

Vielleicht sollten sich die anonymen Gäste wenigsten Namen geben, oder sich noch besser anmelden. Man weiß ja gar nicht, wer her was ausprobiert und wer das Problem hat...


----------



## ausprobierenderGast (28. Jan 2008)

Gast hat gesagt.:
			
		

> also ich hab das jetzt mal so ausprobiert:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



Also ich habe das ganze anhand der vorhandenen Problematik mit dem Code ausprobiert und bei mir hat das alles funktioniert.


----------



## Gast (28. Jan 2008)

er scheint bei mir nicht in die reset()-Methode zu gehen. 
hab es ohne den rest ausprobiert und da klappts. 


danke jungs!


----------

